# عروض خاصه للأستقدام من المغرب( خادمات - مربيات -ممرضات -كوافيرات)



## الماجد للتسويق (2 نوفمبر 2013)

عروض خاصه للأستقدام من المغرب( خادمات - مربيات -ممرضات -كوافيرات) وتقسيط للموظفين وخصم خاص لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة (دعم لاخواننا المسلمين العرب ) استقدام حسب شروطك ومراعاة الخصوصية السعودية والتدريب والاهتمام في الاختيار من حيث الاخلاق ومعرفة العادات والتقاليد السعوديه محمدالغامدي 0562899998 
ويمكنك المواصله عن طريق الواتساب او الببي BBM:7617d4db


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: عروض خاصه للأستقدام من المغرب( خادمات - مربيات -ممرضات -كوافيرات)*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

